# little trips with babies



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Can anyone recommend some small trips in and around Cairo for people with small children?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pharonic village in Giza will help pass the time... it must have been brilliant when it first opened but sadly like most things here it is in need of TLC but I am sure you kids will enjoy it,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

busy woman said:


> Can anyone recommend some small trips in and around Cairo for people with small children?


 Recommend Al Azhar park, huge playground as well, lawns, can play ball etc, lots of place to run around.


----------

